# Gestation of eggs.



## Guest (Jul 27, 2010)

I picked up a new tegu this last week end. She seems to be a little wide in the mid section. The previous own said she spend some time at a pet store on consignment. When see returned he noticed she was a little wider. I would like to move her into a new cage with my red tegu when I know she is not holding eggs. My question is how long do they gestate?


----------



## reptastic (Jul 28, 2010)

WELL IF YOUR TEGU DID PERHAPS LAID EGGS, U SHOULD DEFINATELY NOT PUT HER WITH ANY OTHER TEGU, SINCE SHE WILL MORE THAN LIKELY BE IN GUARD MODE AND WILL ATTACK AND POSSIBLY KILL THE OTHER TEGU. I MAY BE MISTAKEN BUT I THINK THE GESTATION IS 2-4 WKS AFTER COPPULATION!


----------



## JohnMatthew (Jul 28, 2010)

I would guess she's just developing follicles as an adult female very well could. Many of Bobby's females are heavy with follicles now and very round in the midsection. It seems like they start developing follicles not long after laying and continue the devolopment through hibernation so they're ready for breeding/laying in spring. I'd check with Bobby for his input, my eyes aren't very trained yet and follicle heavy females just look fat and happy to me :-D


----------



## Blue Crab of PAIN!!! (Aug 3, 2010)

Do female tegu's lay infertile eggs if they don't have a mate like chickens do? My red-eye croc skink did that, although she only laid 1 at a time. I can only imagine that this would do a serious number on their nutrient requirements.


----------

